# holy sheets...I cant believe it



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

about 2 weeks ago my call bag blew out of my truck ....got a call today it was at the police station on the Bay bridge it must of blown out on the bridge and someone turned it in....
before traffic......









after traffic...


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

That means chit in german. Looks like you will be gettin some new calls for your birthday or a late x-mas present!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry about your calls man!  At least you got your bands back!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a few calls! I am willing to let go! :lol:

Man that really blows....

At least someone got it back to you.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

calls are already here and they sound great got to test them out yesterday and today with lmits of Canada's both.....the Little Man is tuned perfect.....


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That really really stinks. I must say though that I would be very thankful that to have them back, even if they are busted up. Calls and bands alike hold a lot of sentimental value, to have them broken and with a story is better than not having them at all. I can't imagine the sick feeling you had when you first realized they were missing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds like a happy ending to me!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

calls can be replace not the bands though.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry that happened that sucks. At least you got your bands back.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys ....the calls were the least important to methe bands however were 1st priority.....


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your lucky some jerk didnt find it and decide to keep the bands instead of turning them in.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You got very lucky.


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

That is cool that you got them back. Not sure how someone would be able to wear a laynard full of bands that they didn't shoot....Glad you got them all back. Surely Fred took care of you... :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You are one lucky SOB! I suppose not a huge percent of the population is waterfowlers that would steal a lanyard full of bands. Theres a lot of sentimental value in those things.

What does PSATL stand for?


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Being on zinks pro staff helps on the calls situation


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Did you have your name in the bag? I guess if I lost something like that I don't have a name in my bags at all. Maybe I should throw a card in my bag.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW!! Definitely glad you got your stuff back!!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

yes ...I'm very fortunate to be on there pro staff, there a great bunch of guys and they're very good to me....

my name, phone number and 3 hunting licences were in the bag and they never trid to get a hold of me in 2 weeks....


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> What does PSATL stand for?


I am assuming Pro-staff Atlantic Flyway.......


----------

